
Functional programming with bananas, lenses, envelopes and barbed wire - wslh
http://eprints.eemcs.utwente.nl/7281/01/db-utwente-40501F46.pdf
======
irickt
Here are two resources that are recent and more tutorial, introductory and/or
applied than the OP paper.
[https://www.fpcomplete.com/user/bartosz/understanding-
algebr...](https://www.fpcomplete.com/user/bartosz/understanding-algebras)
[http://bentnib.org/interleaving.pdf](http://bentnib.org/interleaving.pdf)

